# Who's in VA?



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be moving back to Virginia next month. Trying to get a few TT's for a run when I get back who's in for it?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

Im in Northern VA...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

alexandria, baby


----------



## addicTT (May 22, 2009)

Hampton Roads, Norfolk here.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool I'm in Fredericksburg, I don't mind driving to meet you guys (I have not driven in 6 months).
I've been in China. 
I want to set up a cruise with a BBQ at the end of the cruise. 
I'll be back on the 23rd of OCT. so any time after that I'm free. 
Are you guys in for it? I'll meet you I'm just happy I'll be in my Audi again!!!!


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm Norfolk also


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

im up for a meet and greet gtg.
maybe bbq.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool I have another friend in Alexandra that would like to meet up with us. What are some. Nice roads out that way? How does the last weekend of October sound the 25th or the 26th? If you don't know of any good roads I'll use google maps. I also want to open this up to All Audis and Vdubs if you know of anyone else that would like to go let them know! Now about food I should have a small grill at my house. So well just all pitch in and get the grub! Eat and Greet!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

is that haloween weekend?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I am in NOVA and work in DC, but my TT won't be here for a week or 2.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry Speed! Thanks for the correction. :banghead: I was looking at Sep. calendar not Oct. 
So the feeler dates are OCT. 23rd or 24th let me know what works best for you guys and we will do it then. I'm SO STOKED!!!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont care, either day is cool with me.

as to location, im kinda new to the area still. dont know much of anything around here.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Arlington


----------



## RM879 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am in Richmond, VA, moved down here from NOVA. I don't post too much but I use this forum a lot...I'd be willing to drive to Norfolk or NOVA.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

RM879 
If your willing to drive that far from Richmond we are going to meet up in northern Virginia because most of these guys are up there. I'm not sure on the scenic route yet but I'm trying to use google and google maps to find a good road but I'm still in China so cant just drive around and find them. 

Guys 
ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE HELPFUL! 

If everyone shows up that will be 6 TT's thats going to look SICK!!!!! 
I'll get my brothers camera and take some pictures! 
This is going to be EPIC Heads will turn! 
I'm looking forward to this how do you guys like the 23rd? 
Does that work for everyone?


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I just found this what do you guys think? 
http://www.motorcycleroads.com/routes/SouthEast/VA/VA_28.shtml 
Joplin road looks like it would be a lot of fun! 

or even part of this 
http://www.openroadjourney.com/loadroute.asp?rid=3482 
or this 
http://www.motorcycleroads.com/routes/SouthEast/VA/VA_18.shtml?comment=905&weight=1 

but if you know of a good trip let me know!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

The 23rd sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## jkrobin (Sep 18, 2010)

*C'ville*

I'm in Charlottesville. A meetup would be cool, if I end up being in town that weekend.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok Great! I cant wait to be home and do this!
Who else is going to go? That way I can get a idea of who is coming for sure!
If the turn out is good for this then I would like to see if I can get a gumball style run. HA HA j/k :laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

im having a tonsillectomy on the 18th of oct....so i doubt ill be up for much now.

ill be so hopped up on liquid percocet...well, maybe a nice fall drive and some brewskis will be perfect!
ha!


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure that someone would not mind to drive you around. 
I would but I'm going to have my girl ridding shotgun with me.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

jkrobin 
if you want i could meet up with you in orange and we can go up to wherever we are going together.
so you don't have to cruise alone the hole way.


----------



## Blown-Jetta95 (Dec 7, 2004)

I am in Arlington! I will be down if I dont have to work.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Good news Bad news! 

Bad news first- I have to change the date for the gtg to the 24th.

Good news is that the traffic will be less due to it being sunday.

I have the maps almost done. We can meet at a place that everyone knows and go to 
Joplin road. From there we will go to Rt stafford road to brock road over by the courthouse in stafford.
Great roads! I was talking to one of the guys in my dads motorcycle club about this and he suggested the route to me. So we will check it out its a good windy road.

Again just to get a idea of how many people are coming. 
Chime in and let me know if this date will work you guys.
I know that one of my friends in his GTI will be there and one of my friends with his TT is also going to be coming (if he doesn't get called in to work)


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok on the *24th*!!!! We should gtg at RT1 and Joplin RD. NW. There should still be a big parking lot there. 

we will meet up at *1:00 PM*

_Let me know who is going to show up_ I don't want to wait in the parking lot and not have anyone show up .:laugh:




http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i can make it!
i pushed my surgery to next week monday, just for you guys (not really).


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

running in to traffic  I will be running late. 20 to 30 min. I am still on my way!


----------



## Dieselson (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all. I'm a little late, but I'm in Scottsville.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Dieselson said:


> Hey all. I'm a little late, but I'm in Scottsville.


 Really? Where in Scottsville are you? My Granddad lives in Konnarock. I'll be down there next week.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

I live in south western Cana just inside NC but have only been able to meet up once with a group from GA.

when you do this again count me in


----------

